
React community accused of being pro-toxic masculinity - judah
https://hub.packtpub.com/react-accused-of-being-pro-toxic-masculinity-tatiana-mac-quits-industry/
======
ddxxdd
This whole debacle makes me feel uncomfortable as a Trump supporter working on
a startup.

